# Work Related: Need Tort Pics and Memes!!!!!



## daniellenc (Jul 31, 2018)

I have been tasked to create a webinar series on a few programs within my organization. In addition to the separate webinars these are of course supported by several Power Point presentations........I'm so thrilled! To make this suck less I have been given the go-ahead to insert fun art of my choice soooooooo I chose tortoises! I want funny tort pics! Flipped, stuck, eating massive piles of food, memes, sleeping, YOU NAME IT. The pictures of course have to be semi appropriate so no flashing or mating shots hehe. 

Anyone willing to help? I just need permission to use the image and the image to allow edits such as cropping and resizing. Pretty please make my week enjoyable and my presentations less boring!!!


----------



## no one (Jul 31, 2018)

I just posted a funny but picture of my Turt with his feet hanging from his fooddish. Is it funny enough?


----------



## no one (Jul 31, 2018)

Turt does that a lot, hanging with his back legs.

Good luck with your presentations...


----------



## katieandiggy (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## no one (Jul 31, 2018)

Even if you end up not using everything, it will be a funny thread.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 31, 2018)

Get Close!


----------



## TriciaStringer (Jul 31, 2018)

https://tortoiseforum.org/media/albums/sweetheart.977/

I have a couple in this album that I think are funny. It’s only a few pictures so you won’t have to flip through many.


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 31, 2018)

You guys rock!! Tyty


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 31, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> View attachment 246778
> View attachment 246779
> View attachment 246780
> View attachment 246781
> ...



Those are great.. I hope that wasn’t your wall!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 31, 2018)

the ever famous turtle burger:








The tough turtle:






The I've-Got-My-Eyes-On-You turtle:




The tank turtle:






"Trying it on for size"


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 31, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> the ever famous turtle burger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are epic!!!!


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jul 31, 2018)

First two are of my Clunker. The other is just funny to me.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheldons reaction to taking his bedding away while being wormed.


----------



## vladimir (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Kristoff (Aug 1, 2018)

Are those off the Internet OK? I’ll try to find one of mine though.


----------



## Kristoff (Aug 1, 2018)

Couldn't find some of the originals, but this is what I have 
1. A Halloween greeting and the original




2. Kristoff stopping by to see the Legos -



3. Elsa exercising her escape skills -



4. Kristoff scaling a wall:


----------



## daniellenc (Aug 1, 2018)

Kristoff said:


> Are those off the Internet OK? I’ll try to find one of mine though.


Definitely!! These videos are somewhat punitive for our clinics and part of a “retraining” so I want to make it less painful.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## CarolM (Aug 1, 2018)

I don't know if they are funny. But I like them


----------



## atlfrog (Aug 2, 2018)

Sulcata - 25 years old (sorry never could spell right lol)


----------



## Melis (Aug 2, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Sheldons reaction to taking his bedding away while being wormed.
> View attachment 246818


This picture always reminds me of this meme lol


----------



## Jay Bagley (Aug 2, 2018)

Melis said:


> This picture always reminds me of this meme lol
> View attachment 247051


Thats a funny meme!!


----------



## StephandTay (Aug 8, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> View attachment 246778
> View attachment 246779
> View attachment 246780
> View attachment 246781
> ...


Oh my did your tort dig through that wall??!!! Talk about escape artist!


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 8, 2018)

StephandTay said:


> Oh my did your tort dig through that wall??!!! Talk about escape artist!



Mine didn’t, but someone else’s sure did!


----------



## Snerica (Aug 16, 2018)

Peeking at me on way home from vet healthy check up


----------



## Snerica (Aug 16, 2018)

Lovin' the sun


----------



## Snerica (Aug 16, 2018)

Stealing a strawberry while I was picking them from the garden


----------



## Snerica (Aug 16, 2018)

He thought he needed an art smock since he was in my art class


----------



## Snerica (Aug 16, 2018)

He loves to climb anything that will hold still.


----------



## LoonyLovegood (Aug 16, 2018)

Thought this one was funny


----------

